# Best antidepressant/anti-anxiety med for C?



## Fen (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm going to see my doctor on Friday. Literally nothing has helped my IBS-C. High fiber, low fiber, fiber supplements, Amitiza, Miralax, you name it, I've tried it. I'm in constant pain. And I'm really starting to think that my high-strung, type A, super stressed personality has a lot to do with my symptoms. I'm considering asking my doctor to try an anti depressant medication. Generally speaking, I know the SSRI's are better for C and the tricyclics are better for D. I tried a tricyclic in the past for something else, and had wicked heart palpitations, so I don't want to try another tricyclic anyway. Any suggestions for what has helped people?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

SSRI's are typically better for IBS-C as they tend to be more likely to cause diarrhea as a side effect.Zoloft seems to be one that some people have good results with, but any of the SSRI's can work, and they can be a bit idiosyncratic so sometimes one will work for one person while it won't for another.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Just what I was going to say Kath - I think, by their very nature anti-d medication is very much "one's man's poison" type of thing. You need to discuss all of this with a sympathetic, proactive doctor.Remember - it might well take 6/8 weeks before you see any benefits "mentally" - these are altering the brain's chemistry so not medication to be taken lightly. However, I'd say on a positive note - that in the 3 years I've been on Mitrazapene (Remeron I believe its called your side of the pond) - I've been in much better shape mentally than in my whole adult life. Thats not to say they are the be all and end all - I'm very lucky in that my mild IBS-C doesn't really impact on my daily life so I'm not right sure whether my anti-d medication affects that "department". Remember, also that you cannot just switch about from one to another - be patient and work closely with the doctor.Good luck - let us know how you go on.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## Kansas Educator (Dec 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, I took Zoloft for two months and it did nothing for me other than give me a chronically upset stomach. I am, however, on day 31 of the IBS 100 self-hypnosis program and am seeing definitely results. It sure seems to be helping this "Type A" personality!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats very positive news - I've heard nothing but good stuff about this programme. Do keep in touch - let us know how you go on longer term.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Fen - I too was put on a few of the SSRIs as well as antidepressant - but made me worse and the side effects were horrific for me - though many people tolerate them well and they are lifesavers for them - everyone is different and they have to find their own way.The IBS Audio Program was better than any of the meds I was on, and the good thing about it is that there are no side effects - and - you still can take meds along with doing the program if needed - so it can work with anything else you do... the sessions actually helped with the pain as well - and I was on Valium or Vicadin for pain - not good for long term use anyway... If you have any questions or would like info - you can check out the site below or even call 877-898-2539 Take care and there is hope....


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Marilyn - SSRI's ARE anti-depressants - just a sub-group of them.I completely hear what you say - I wish I'd had access to "talking therapies" or knew of the existence of the CD's but frankly I think if you are at the worst-case spectrum of clinical depression - its unlikely though of course not impossible that therapy alone could help. I fervently believe that my depression is caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain and HAD to be addressed by medication but of course its not for everyone.Sue


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yep, Sue - you are right, hon - clinical depression should be treated with medications for a chemical imbalance in the brain - that is basically what they are precribed for. For those with IBS and depression, the IBS can be secondary to the depression - that is - a manifestation of it - or - the IBS can be a condition alongside the depression.I am not clinically depressed and never diagnosed as such; though I can say that I was "depressed" from having IBS - that is a big difference. That would be called functional or situational depression - the kind everyone can have when things are going wrong, when illness sets in, etc. - something in a person's life "causes" them to be depressed. For clinical depression, by all means, one could definitely benefit from an SSRI - and so some gastros feel that they can be helpful for IBS patients too, but I think sometimes that is where there are problemsSSRIs are in one group and can act as an anti-depressant, and there are also anti-depressants which are in another class because they have different actions and chemical makeups. Tricyclic antidepressants is one class - the one I was on was Elavil or amitriptyline. The SSRI's are Seratonin Reuptake Inhibitors - and are classed specifically for depression. I was put on several of those as I said, and since I was not really depressed, it didnt sit well - but I know others who are taking them who are clinically depressed and are very much improved! So I totally relate to what you are saying.







((((HUGS)))) to you, Sue, in your struggle - I dont know if hypnotherapy would be helpful to you as far as the depression, but it may possibly help your IBS symtoms somewhat - you know, since you are in England, you could easily ask - Mike is in Warrington -not too far from you - just west of your town - call his office and see if he or his staff thinks the CDs would be helpful for your particular case or not - they would say no upfront if they didnt think so. But absolutely in your case and anyone dx'ed with clinical depression - no course of hypno would help all alone - it may assist with mood, coping, etc, but never would treat it.Catch ya later! Take care


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Marilyn - I always value what you say but I'm grand now - I would never consider I'm "cured" since I believe clinical depression is a chronic condition but I've been "in remission" now for the best part of 3 years and count every day of good mental health as a blessing.I'm also very lucky - my IBS symptoms are so mild as to be rarely bothersome - however never say never. You are right Warrington is a mere hop, skip and a jump down the M56 so that'd certainly be something to bear in mind if things do downhill.Sue


----------

